

How to Come Up with Business Ideas for Your Startup - marcoterry
http://factor-this.com/how-to-come-up-with-a-ton-of-great-business-ideas-for-your-startup/

======
mcnabj
This is an awesome post. Could you share this on
[http://madrasa.ca](http://madrasa.ca)?

------
jonifico
This could be quite useful. Thanks a bunch!

------
marcoterry
Thanks for your kind words. --Marco

